# She stacked herself



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Zenzy vom Baerenfang










I took them down to the river and she literally stacked herself. 










What you think. Should I show her once we get to the states?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

she's beautiful

is it just the grass or is she standing on her hock?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is the grass.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is another one which is a couple of weeks older.








http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz315/Zenzy2009/another day at the park/NOSNOW045.jpg


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice. 

What does her stack have to do with showing her or not though? I'm just curious.. I don't quite understand the corellation here.. You kind of make it sound like she's stacking so she should be shown.. but don't most shepherds stack themselves? Maybe I just read it wrong.. I'm not sure..


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

When the "inner leg" lands or is placed farther "inside" the stance......sometimes the hock will look like that.
MrsK...she is a very nice, sound looking female....I would definately try to get a conformation rating on her.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> When the "inner leg" lands or is placed farther "inside" the stance......sometimes the hock will look like that.
> MrsK...she is a very nice, sound looking female....I would definately try to get a conformation rating on her.


I'd love to. I've never showed a dog in a confirmation show myself, though.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Are you really considering coming to the USA?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Are you really considering coming to the USA?


It is not just considering. My husband is in the US Army and we will PCS in November. We'd love to go to Colorado but it'll probably be Virginia.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Well then!!....you must attend some shows!
The North American Sieger Show is supposed to be in Virginia this October....it would have been nice if you could attend it.
Perhaps, we will meet in person at one of the events in the future.....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That would have been awesome to attend the Siegershow. But there is always next year. I would love to meet you and some other folks in person.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Mrs. K-

do you know height and weight on her? i'm just curious


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Next year Sieger Show it shall be!...we will try to plan for it!:toasting:
Uh OH?!.....I also have some of those "dreaded" German SL dogs...:lurking:.....I don't know if you will want to "mingle" with us??...HAHAHAHAHA!:rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Next year Sieger Show it shall be!...we will try to plan for it!:toasting:
> Uh OH?!.....I also have some of those "dreaded" German SL dogs...:lurking:.....I don't know if you will want to "mingle" with us??...HAHAHAHAHA!:rofl:


Next years Sieger Show! DEAL! :toasting:

Eh.. we'll see about the mingle part... as long as there's some beer to share. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Mrs. K-
> 
> do you know height and weight on her? i'm just curious


She has around 70lbs (31 kilogram) and I am not sure about her height but she should be around 70-72cm because Yukon has 75cm and weighs 79lbs.
She's pretty heavy boned. 

It's funny though. I was told by somebody else that she is to small and that Yukon needs to put on more weight. :help:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> She has around 70lbs (31 kilogram) and I am not sure about her height but she should be around 70-72cm because Yukon has 75cm and weighs 79lbs.
> She's pretty heavy boned.
> 
> It's funny though. I was told by somebody else that she is to small and that Yukon needs to put on more weight. :help:


That's probably because everyone is used to humongous GSDs now, and they aren't familiar with breed standard. In actuality, both of your dogs are above breed standard. AKC lists 24-26in for male and 22-24in for bitches. Your guy is 29 1/2 inches, and your girl is about 28. Everybody just thinks that GSDs are supposed to be huge, but they aren't. I, of course, have one of the huge ones, who's expected to weigh at least 100lbs.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

The sieger in VA? Where at?
SOrry, not trying to HiJack the thread, but I must know these things LOL!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> That's probably because everyone is used to humongous GSDs now, and they aren't familiar with breed standard. In actuality, both of your dogs are above breed standard. AKC lists 24-26in for male and 22-24in for bitches. Your guy is 29 1/2 inches, and your girl is about 28. Everybody just thinks that GSDs are supposed to be huge, but they aren't. I, of course, have one of the huge ones, who's expected to weigh at least 100lbs.


Yikes, stupid me.. I made them taller than they actually are. :help:

I am so sorry about that. But Yukon is 65 and Zenzy is 59 cm.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Please help out a new GSD owner. This whole deal of "stacking". Is this something the breed does naturally or is it something that is taught specifically for show. 

What I mean is...should I expect my dog to do this on his own without any help/persuasion/training in some instances?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So Yukon is 25.6 inches which is right at the top of breed standard. He weighs a normal amount too. I wouldn't say he needed to put on weight, but of course, it's hard to tell without a picture. 

Zeney is 23.2 inches so she still has a little growing left before being over standard, but from the sounds of her weight, she'll probably be taller than standard. 

Milk; it's both. Most shepherds stack themselves, sometimes, randomly. It's a shepherd thing, but people can train stacks and put them in the correct stacking position for shows, etc.


----------

